# When in deep depressive mode...



## NicNak (Aug 30, 2009)

...does anyone else have their senses over sensitive?  Like sensitive to sounds or visuals?  Like that one can hear the layers in the noises and sounds?

I often find my vision to be sharp and I notice even slight shadows.

I do hear voices a fair bit too, my psychiatrist is aware of this and asks me about it often.  

I just made an observation after my recent "bout" of major blah, that I noticed the vision and hearing.

I will mention this to my psychiatrist next week too, when I see him.

Does anyone else notice this when feeling in a deep depression?


----------



## Banned (Aug 30, 2009)

I never noticed such a thing myself.  I usually go into "blah" mode and try and shut the rest of the world out.  I do become hyper-sensitive with my feelings though, and over-react.  ie this morning an innocent comment was made and it really, really upset me alot, even though I know it should not have, and I'm sure the person who made it hasn't thought anything of it since.  That's the only way I become sensitive - it's like I lose my ability to be rational and logical, which makes sense based on how the brain actually works.


----------



## NicNak (Aug 30, 2009)

When you get upset do you cry Turtle?  Or feel like you want to scream?

Mostly I cry if it hurts, but if it annoys me I get where I feel like I want to scream.


----------



## white page (Aug 30, 2009)

> ...does anyone else have their senses over sensitive? Like sensitive to sounds or visuals? Like that one can hear the layers in the noises and sounds?


This describes well how I feel at times NN, everything afects me deeply, it's almost as if I have no protection or barriers against my emotions or the emotions of others, this makes me shut even further into myself. though I don't hear voices, my visuals become hyper sensitive, and I need semi darkness as I can't bear any strong light or loud sounds.



> When you get upset do you cry Turtle?  Or feel like you want to scream?


I know you were asking Turtle, but I feel like both, crying and screaming, crying because I can't cope , screaming because I don't want to be like this.

I think it is very sensible to talk to your psychiatrist of your hyper sensitivity 


> I just made an observation after my recent "bout" of major blah, that I noticed the vision and hearing.
> 
> I will mention this to my psychiatrist next week too, when I see him.


I am so glad you have a good relationship with your psychiatrist, as our practitioners can only help us if we are open with them. 
Have you thought about increasing your sessions with your therapist during your Blah times NN?

:hug:


----------



## Into The Light (Aug 30, 2009)

i don't know if this helps but i've been reading "the highly sensitive person" and in it the author mentions how withdrawing actually increases our sensitivities. i'm not sure how true that is just yet but maybe it's a thought to mull over and see if there is anything you can do with it.


----------



## NicNak (Aug 30, 2009)

white page said:


> Have you thought about increasing your sessions with your therapist during your Blah times NN?
> :hug:



I am not sure it is possable unfortunetly.  He is only in his private practice twice a week.   He is a researcher as well as he is over seeing an emergency PTSD clinic at a womans hospital.

I sometimes am not sure if it is better to see a great doctor less frequently or an ok doctor more frequently.  I really don't want to let him go, cause I feel so comfortable with him.  Also I am not sure how often appointments are covered by the government health plan for psychiatry.

The insurance may suggest a psycholgist or therapist.  I am still waiting to hear back.



Into The Light said:


> i don't know if this helps but i've been reading "the highly sensitive person" and in it the author mentions how withdrawing actually increases our sensitivities. i'm not sure how true that is just yet but maybe it's a thought to mull over and see if there is anything you can do with it.



I really have to get that book!  I was by a Chapters yesterday too, I always forget when I am out.  

I can see how that could be true, about withdrawing increasing out sensitivities.  

I often find during that time, the shadows I see tend to move   The voices seem to be more frequent and louder it seems.  Possably cause I am not getting the outside world stimuli.

It is something to ponder.


----------



## Into The Light (Aug 30, 2009)

could it be anxiety causing those shadows? how is your anxiety?


----------



## NicNak (Aug 30, 2009)

Good morning Into The Light.

My anxiety is quite bad a lot of the time.  Not the panic attacks like before, luckily the panic attacks do not happen as much.  But the anxiety is there quite a bit.  The gittery feeling, tics and nervous speach.

I even went to the eye doctor to ask about the shadows.  He said I do have dry eyes and gave me drops, he thought it was the dry eyes.   But I still see them and they often move.

My psychiatrist had told me that hearing voices is a symptom of major depressive illness and the shadows too.   I am just noticing the symptoms more pronounced when I am very low.

He asks me a lot about them, I guess to make sure there is no progression of those symptoms.


----------



## Into The Light (Aug 30, 2009)

i think the anxiety can cause the shadows you are seeing. i'm not sure about the cause of the voices. but then again, i'm no expert and i myself never experienced shadows or voices.

i have the impression you are being monitored but not that you are making any progress in terms of talk therapy. is that the case?


----------



## Banned (Aug 30, 2009)

NicNak said:


> When you get upset do you cry Turtle? Or feel like you want to scream?
> 
> Mostly I cry if it hurts, but if it annoys me I get where I feel like I want to scream.


 
I cry when I get extremely frustrated, and sometimes, yes, when I hurt.  I don't cry often, so when I do, I know things are bad, and the feelings are intense.


----------



## Banned (Aug 30, 2009)

Into The Light said:


> i have the impression you are being monitored but not that you are making any progress in terms of talk therapy. is that the case?


 
This was my question, too.


----------



## Jackie (Aug 30, 2009)

NicNak said:


> ...does anyone else have their senses over sensitive?  Like sensitive to sounds or visuals?



Yes, I have had this, with me it was like I could hear every little sound from most things around the house. The vacuum was the worst so much so I just couldn't use it, it hurt me to listen to it. When I've been depressed or anxious its always the same, this hyper state of awareness which at times can be painful.

Do you have the same with smells?


----------



## NicNak (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks Shuttered.

I have a keen sense of smell regulary.  I do tend to go a bit nuts with the fabric refreshener sprays though :teehee:  So maybe it is because I find a fresh sent soothing at this time maybe?


----------



## SoSo (Aug 30, 2009)

i am the same, hyper sensitive to noise and also light when i am depressed like now.  just can't take any noise at all or at least when i get this depressed.  i have dry eye also as i didn't blink often enough i was told but can't take bright light at all and when i am depressed i get migraines so can relate with what you are saying.  i don't see shadows though as anything other than something to draw/sketch.  hope it gets better soon NN, for all of us.
soso:hide:


----------



## forgetmenot (Aug 31, 2009)

Hey hope your feeling better NicNak. Myself i don't see shadows sometimes feel someone is present though when i know there not.  Internal voices increase but alot of times i keep hearing phone rings and its not. I hate when that happens.  I think i do become more sensitive to noise when i am depressed as i want everything to just stop.  Take care


----------

